# Tru test bicycle serial # help



## Tidaniels (Jul 12, 2012)

I have a tru test bicycle a customer has brought to me for restoration.  I am looking for information on it for parts and any other comments that might help me with the restoration.  The model # is T2261D and the serial # is A1605181.  Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 14, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! That bike was sold by Tru Test Hardware stores, and built by Monark in 1953 by the serial #. It's a balloon tire bike also, Monark dropped all balloon tire models after 1954.


----------



## Tidaniels (Jul 14, 2012)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Welcome to the forum! That bike was sold by Tru Test Hardware stores, and built by Monark in 1953 by the serial #. It's a balloon tire bike also, Monark dropped all balloon tire models after 1954.




Thank you for the information.  Where would be a good place to look for replacement parts?


----------



## OldRider (Jul 14, 2012)

Welcome to our forum! If you go to the buy/sell section of the forum and post what it is you are looking for the chances are great that someone will have what you need and usually at a very fair price. Good luck with the Tru Test, Monark was a fine manufacturer.


----------

